
Save the pennies. Winter is coming - cyberomin
http://cyberomin.github.io/life/2016/03/23/saving-the-pennies.html
======
hourislate
It is such an important lesson in life. Prepare yourself for the future. It
doesn't mean you can't have things or do stuff. It just means be frugal, take
a time out when you want to buy something. Most times you will forget about
it. Watch your Bank/Investment account grow. It will make you much happier
than the latest gadget or new car, etc. Invest in things that will protect you
from inflation or will help you generate a passive income (rental home, Land,
etc).

Wealth buys Freedom and will protect you in times of harm. I always try and
tell people that less is more, save your money.

~~~
cyberomin
You said it best. Apt and succint.

